# Whats the typical breakfast like for you all?



## AIWASS (Jan 14, 2008)

Whats a typical breakfast for you??


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Eggs
Sprouted Bread
Salsa
Grapefruit.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 14, 2008)

Egg & Tuna omelet with a side of cottage cheese and probably too much coffee. Multi-Vitamin!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 14, 2008)

1 cup fiber1
1/2 cup egg whites
1 egg


----------



## Matt Taylor (Jan 14, 2008)

3 Scrambled eggs, half avocado, chopped tomato, grilled onions and mushrooms and a raw egg


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2008)

3 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, and a bowl of old fashioned oatmeal. I have been eating that almost every morning for a few months now.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

2 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, spinach, and ground beef.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2008)

i cup raw oats in a shaker with protein(40+ grams).

then 50 mins later im at the gym


----------



## goob (Jan 14, 2008)

2 whole eggs, 3 whites, grated cheese.  Piri piri sauce.


----------



## AIWASS (Jan 14, 2008)

woah, you all eat weird meals!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2008)

AIWASS said:


> woah, you all eat weird meals!


How so?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Eggs, oatmeal, glass of milk.


----------



## rmcfar (Jan 14, 2008)

2c egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1c oatmeal, and some earl grey tea....bet you didnt see that coming


----------



## AIWASS (Jan 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> How so?



NO GRITS NO PANCAKES, NONE OF THE REGULAR STUFF


----------



## Mista (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 14, 2008)

2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 1 small apple, 1/2c steel cut oats


----------



## Smoo_lord (Jan 14, 2008)

6 pack of beer........

jokes, I normally have 
-1/2 cup all-bran (i think its called fiber one in USA)
-1/2 cup rolled oats 
-1 cup 1% milk
- 1scoop whey (24g protein)
- Handfull of almonds or a fish oil cap+multivitamin

The cup of milk is half poured into the shake, and the other half is poured over the cereal.

But every few days when I get sick of that, I will make scrambled eggs with 4 whites and 2 whole, then serve it on some brown rice, which I always have heaps of. Chuck a bit of hot salsa on top, good to go.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Smoo_lord said:


> 6 pack of beer........
> 
> .


 
Has been done......


----------



## Namo (Jan 15, 2008)

3 eggs scrambled with a little cheese, small bowl of grapenuts with skim milk, and an orange or a banana


----------



## highpockets (Jan 15, 2008)

Smoo_lord said:


> 6 pack of beer........
> 
> jokes, I normally have
> -1/2 cup all-bran (i think its called fiber one in USA)
> ...



The eggs and rice sound like a pre-game meal we used to eat when I lived in Spain. 1 cup white rice, 3 eggs sunny-side up, a few tablespoons of tomato sauce and a couple of fried bananas, all chopped up. Call it "Arroz Cubano" or Cuban Rice. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

AIWASS said:


> NO GRITS NO PANCAKES, NONE OF THE REGULAR STUFF



welcome to IM


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

I feel so bad, yet so good.
Today I had home fries with bacon and eggs sunny side up topped off with one whole Italian bread.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds pretty tasty to me


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2008)

AIWASS said:


> NO GRITS NO PANCAKES, NONE OF THE REGULAR STUFF



So, what do you top your pancakes with?  Yelling?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 15, 2008)

first thing in the AM: whey and oats + 1 litre water

breekki (2 hours later) 4 oz meat, brown rice or tater and fruit (this happens to be post workout)


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 15, 2008)

1/2 cup oats with wheat germ & flax seed
Protein Shake
Apple


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Sounds pretty tasty to me


It wasssss.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the usual
i love yolk
my whole egg always makes my day


----------



## lojasmo (Jan 15, 2008)

1 cup kefir (or yogurt)
1 cup all-bran
1 scoop whey
coffee


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

2 girls and a cup....never mind.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 15, 2008)

^haha... nice.

So no one eats bread here? Ive been having 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 2 slices of whole grain bread and glass of orange juice with a vitamin for awhile... breads no good in the morning? I also throw on a slice of cheese sometimes, or a few peices of ham. I love a good breakfast  oh, and some black coffee.


----------



## Mista (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually have a few of the following listed depending on time - Eggs, ham, bacon, steak, chicken, multi grain toast, tomato, onion, capsicum, fruit of some kind, beans, cheese.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Meal #1:
2 yolks, 4 whites, mushrooms, tomatoes, green peppers, pepper, red pepper, tobasco green pepper sauce/ketchup.

Meal #2:
Protein bar w/ milk or protein shake using milk.

If I have time in the morning I'll prepare a nice omelette with whole grain toast, but usually it's just something quick for me in the morning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> ^haha... nice.
> 
> So no one eats bread here? Ive been having 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 2 slices of whole grain bread and glass of orange juice with a vitamin for awhile... breads no good in the morning? I also throw on a slice of cheese sometimes, or a few peices of ham. I love a good breakfast  oh, and some black coffee.



I eat bread, but I'm very picky about the breads I eat (unless of course I'm eating out), as are most people here.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

Kashi cereal, or cream of wheat. I tried regular oatmeal with splenda for awhile and just couldn't hack it!


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

1/2 Cup Oats and 5 eggs (1 yolk)

or

Protein shake w/oats 

or

1/2 Cup oats mixed with whey.. chocolate of course


----------



## juicedmustang (Jan 21, 2008)

6 eggs, with ham and a glass of skim milk


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jan 21, 2008)

6 egg whites
1 whole egg
40 g of oats


----------



## Biggly (Jan 21, 2008)

Raw oatmeal with full-cream milk, chicken breast cooked the day before or failing that I'll knock up a quick cheese, brocolli and egg om.. ommle, omlette, om, damn I can never spell that bloody word, hang on.. omelette? Multivitamin. Coffee.

Breakfast = breaking overnight fast, hence all the food groups and no fear of healthy natural fat.

To bodybuilders such brekkies are not weird, what's weird is people thinking they can start their day either skipping brekkie completely or relying on some whizzoflake sugar-encrusted cereal and skimmed milk. 


B.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 21, 2008)

60 grams of instant oats + Isopure protein.


----------



## buening (Jan 22, 2008)

What, no kegs and eggs?  Come on guys!


Mine is typically eggs and oats, but occasionally I will have whole wheat pancakes with blueberries and sugar free syrup.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 22, 2008)

Sugar free syrup?

What the hell is that?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2008)

um syrup without sugar


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a few things I do. I make sure I get in at least 35g protein and 40g of carbs with a good fat. I jack up the carbs because of my new schedule and the fact that I'm on the go for the first five hours of the day typically.

Oats, special k, fiber one, rice cakes w/peanut butter, eggs. I avoid the whey shakes because of the time I have between meal 1 and 2, and the fact that the shake won't stay with me very long.

thats my .02


----------



## lpz213 (Jan 22, 2008)

oatmeal, 2 cups of milk, banana and scoop of whey protein. this has been my breakfast for a long time.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 22, 2008)

Sugar-free syrup is like saying milk-free milk.

I take it you mean that "Splenda" stuff? Since it's allegedly not digested and contains zero nutrients or calories, what's the point of eating it?


B


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jan 25, 2008)

1/2 cup raw oats, 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, apple & water


----------



## Petri-81 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's an example of my breakfast

- 2 slices of whole grain bread (dark) with plenty of turkey and cheese 
- 1/2 cup oat (cooked) with rasberry jam
- 1 glass of milk
- 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 25, 2008)

3 eggs and 2 pieces of bacon fried in 4 tsp butter, Bowl of Oats and 2 cups whole milk.
Breakfast probly my smallest meal regarding quantity cause im not hungry in early morning.


----------



## captaincaberman (Jan 25, 2008)

I eat about 2-3 times before noon, but this is how I start things off depending on how much time I have in the morning.

*Option 1:* 
1 slice of whole wheat bread with about a teaspoon of natural peanut butter on top.
Protein shake w/nonfat organic milk.​*Option 2:* 
Half a cup of egg whites (I think it equals 5 eggs). Little bit of cheddar on top with black/red pepper.​


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 25, 2008)

3/4 cup egg whites, ~.5  - .75 cups oatmeal w/ banana slices, .5 cups cottage cheese along with my vitamins/fish oil etc.


----------



## chef289 (Jan 28, 2008)

this gave me a lot of great ideas. thanks


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 28, 2008)

Depends on my time......either protein shake w a package of oatmeal w 1 tbsp of honey or 6oz steak, small potato and 1/2 cup of veggies


----------



## PGHRam (Jan 29, 2008)

1 whole egg
5 egg whites with mushrooms and/or green peppers scrambled.
1/2 cup oat meal for me every AM.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 29, 2008)

6 whites
4 slices of turkey bacon
1 slice whole wheat bread

if no bread then a cup of oats.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 29, 2008)

I typically use 1 whole egg

I couldn't edit my last post (its past 10 minutes)


----------



## spstan29 (Jan 29, 2008)

very good info, was looking for some new breakfast ideas.


----------



## buening (Jan 30, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Sugar-free syrup is like saying milk-free milk.
> 
> I take it you mean that "Splenda" stuff? Since it's allegedly not digested and contains zero nutrients or calories, what's the point of eating it?
> 
> ...




Hell if i know    Here is what I buy @ Walmart (Maple Grove stuff on the left) 

Vermont Sugar Free Maple Syrup - Cozy Cottage Syrup

It is not as thick as regular syrup but the taste isn't all that far off. I might not have noticed since I rarely ate regular syrup. And yeah it does have splenda in it, I just remembered the "Sugar Free" on the front label


----------



## StanUk (Feb 3, 2008)

Oats cooked with milk, with a small bit of sugar
2 scrambled eggs on 1 slice of whole meal toast
1 banana
1 orange
1 1000mg Vitamin C tablet.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

3 eggs and old fash oats.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2008)

greek yogurt, apple, walnuts, whey, sprouted bread, fish oil


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2008)

AIWASS said:


> woah, you all eat weird meals!


 
Mino eats Lucky Charms    Is that better?


----------



## Rocky_B (Feb 6, 2008)

1/2 cup oats
1 scoop of whey (vanilla)
1 cup berries (darker the better... get those antioxidants)


----------



## ejamiec (Feb 6, 2008)

1 scoop whey ( choclate)
1.5 cups of oats with skim milk
blueberries
banana


----------



## spartan488to300 (Feb 6, 2008)

2 eggs over easy, either Whole wheat english muffin or Eziekel Bread, 1/4 cup egg whites with 1 slice fat free cheese


----------

